# Reformed Chinese Tracts



## kalawine (Aug 6, 2009)

I hope I've posted this thread in the correct forum.  Anyway, I'm looking for some Reformed witnessing tracts in the Chinese language. Can anyone help? I've googled it but so far come up with nothing very good.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 6, 2009)

The Reformation Translation Fellowship has tracts, booklets, and Reformed material in Chinese. Here is the email address for Pastor Bill Roberts. He is an RPCNA minister in Bloomington, IN, and is on the RTF board. (He can tell you a lot more in private conversation). 

Anyways, he will be able to get you what you are looking for. 

Bill4RTF AT gmail DOT com


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 7, 2009)

You may find materials at chinachristianbooks.org


----------



## kalawine (Aug 7, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> The Reformation Translation Fellowship has tracts, booklets, and Reformed material in Chinese. Here is the email address for Pastor Bill Roberts. He is an RPCNA minister in Bloomington, IN, and is on the RTF board. (He can tell you a lot more in private conversation).
> 
> Anyways, he will be able to get you what you are looking for.
> 
> Bill4RTF AT gmail DOT com



Thank you so much Pastor! I'll check that source.

-----Added 8/7/2009 at 12:10:53 EST-----



kvanlaan said:


> You may find materials at chinachristianbooks.org



Looking there now. Thanks buddy!


----------

